# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Προβλημα με κινεζικο mp3 player

## kokolokor5

Εχω περασει στο αυτοκινητο *αυτο* το μηχανημα. Ολα καλα,αλλα οταν ανοιγω τα φωτα,η αναπαραγωγη σταματαει και η οθονη μου εμφανιζει αυτο *εδω*. Κατι ισως εχει να κανει με την καμερα οπισθοπορειας (δεν εχω). Μαλλον καποιο καλωδιο ειναι ,αλλα δεν γνωριζω. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει ??

----------


## mitsus78

Δες στο μανουαλ ποιο καλωδιο παιρνει ρευμα για την καμερα κσι καταργησε το

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kokolokor5

Τελικα ηταν τοσο απλο ! Το αφαιρεσα και ηρεμησα !
Σ ευχαριστω  πολυ !
 Βαζω εδω και μια φωτο,για να γνωριζουν και αλλοι πιο καλωδιο ειναι,αν τους τυχει το ιδιο πραγμα !

----------


## navar

αυτό το κοκοκόψαρο που κάνει όλα αυτα τα ψιψινία , καλό σου βγήκε ;;

----------


## kokolokor5

Για την ωρα μια χαρα ειναι . Σχεδον μια βδομαδα το εχω .

----------


## kokolokor5

Λοιπον ,επανερχομαι για να ενημερωσω σχετικα με το προβλημα μου και την λυση του,για οποιον αλλον του χρειαστει.
Μετα το κοψιμο του καλωδιου,το μηχανημα δουλευε κανονικα αλλα δεν δουλευε καλα το αυτοκινητο . Δεν δουλευε το κοντερ ενω βρισκομουν σε κινηση,ρεταριζε και στο ρελαντι δεν κρατουσε παντα στροφες και εσβηνε. Πηγα σ εναν που τοποθετει ηχοσυστηματα στ αυτοκινητα . Μου αλλαξε την θεση των καλωδιων του φις του player και ολα πλεον δουλευουν αψογα ! Καποιο καλωδιο "μπερδευε" τον εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου.

----------


## Dbnn

> Λοιπον ,επανερχομαι για να ενημερωσω σχετικα με το προβλημα μου και την λυση του,για οποιον αλλον του χρειαστει.
> Μετα το κοψιμο του καλωδιου,το μηχανημα δουλευε κανονικα αλλα δεν δουλευε καλα το αυτοκινητο . Δεν δουλευε το κοντερ ενω βρισκομουν σε κινηση,ρεταριζε και στο ρελαντι δεν κρατουσε παντα στροφες και εσβηνε. Πηγα σ εναν που τοποθετει ηχοσυστηματα στ αυτοκινητα . Μου αλλαξε την θεση των καλωδιων του φις του player και ολα πλεον δουλευουν αψογα ! Καποιο καλωδιο "μπερδευε" τον εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου.



Οριστε; 
Τι αυτοκινητο ειναι; και που εμπλεκεται η πηγη με τυχον can bus?!

----------


## p270

δεν ξερω τι αυτοκινητο εχει ο φιλος αλλα σε ολα τα καινουργια αυτοκινητα οταν αφαιρεσεις την μαμα πηγη και βαλεις διαγνωστικο το βρισκει αμεσως οτι δεν ειναι επανω η πηγη χωρις αυτο βεβαια να προκαλει καποιο προβλημα και χωρις να βγαζει ενδειξει βλαβης

----------


## Dbnn

> δεν ξερω τι αυτοκινητο εχει ο φιλος αλλα σε ολα τα καινουργια αυτοκινητα οταν αφαιρεσεις την μαμα πηγη και βαλεις διαγνωστικο το βρισκει αμεσως οτι δεν ειναι επανω η πηγη χωρις αυτο βεβαια να προκαλει καποιο προβλημα και χωρις να βγαζει ενδειξει βλαβης



Ακριβώς, για αυτό τον λόγο υπάρχουν can bus αντάπτορες ωστε να μην σου βγάζει σφάλμα το διαγνωστικό.
Το να μην παίρνει μπροστά και να ρετάρει το θεωρώ πολύ περίεργο να οφείλεται στο hifi...

----------


## kokolokor5

Και ομως ρεταριζε το αμαξι απο το ραδιοφωνο.!
 Το πηγα σε 2 μηχανικους, 1 ηλεκτρολογο και εναν που περναει ηχοσυστηματα.Δεν μπορουσαν να βρουν τι φταιει και στο τελος σκεφτηκα εγω οτι μπορει να ειναι απο το ραδιο,επειδη μου συνεβει εκεινες τις μερες που το περασα.Μου ειπε τοτε ο ενας μηχανικος οτι μπορει να ειναι απο αυτο και επηρεαζει τον εγκεφαλο .Το παω σ αυτον με τα ηχοσυστηματα. Αυτος με το που το ειδε, μου λεει κοψε αυτα τα τρια καλωδια (απο το φις που συνδεεται το ραδιοφωνο) και θα ειναι ενταξει. Αλλα δεν ηθελα να τα κοψω και του λεω κανε μου μια προεκταση με την σωστη συνδεσμολογια,ωστα αν χαλασει αυτο να βγαλω την προεκταση και να περασω το παλιο μηχανημα που εχω ,κατευθειαν. Το εκανε και απο τοτε ολα καλα. Απλα μου ειπε οτι απο αυτο το φις,επαιρνε πληροφοριες ο εγκεφαλος απο το ραδιο της "μαμας" και πλεον επειδη "μπερδευεται" ο εγκεφαλος ,δεν χρειαζονται αυτα τα καλωδιο που αφαιρεσε. Το αυτοκινητο ειναι ενα opel astra '99 .

ΥΓ. : Στους μηχανικους,οταν εβαζαν στο αμαξι το διαγνωστικο,εβγαζε οτι εχει σφαλμα το κοντερ και οντως δεν δουλευε.

----------


## Dbnn

Σωστα. Στα αστρα εδειχνε κατι μικροπληροφοριες στο οθονακι του μαμα radio εαν θυμαμαι καλα, οποτε εξηγειται το ολο θεμα.

----------


## japetus

Σε παρόμοιο μηχάνημα ξαφνικά δεν έχω καθόλου ήχο. Τι να προτοκοιταξω αν έχει καεί; 
Το μηχάνημα κατά τα άλλα λειτουργεί σωστά και τα ηχεία του αυτοκινήτου με άλλη πηγή δουλεύουν κανονικά. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-H using Tapatalk

----------

